# Appendant Bodies



## nfasson (Nov 9, 2013)

As in... how many are there? Why do people join? Isn't being a Mason enough?


My Freemasonry


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 10, 2013)

There are over 100 appendant and concordant bodies. Some are very public and visible, like the Shrine. Some are very obscure, like the Society of Blue Friars, and the Royal Order of Quetzlcoatl. People join for various reasons, the Order of DeMolay is for young men 13-21, and Masons serve as advisors.  

The Shrine has dances, parties, dinners, and the moderate use of alcohol. I like to think of the Shrine as the "yin" to the "yang" of Craft Masonry. If you are interested in the historical, esoteric, and philosophical underpinnings of Masonry, you can join the York Rite and/or the Scottish Rite. 

Some of the appendant bodies are co-ed, like the Eastern Star, and the White Shrine of Jerusalem. 

The Master Mason degree is the "black belt" of Masonry, there is no higher degree. But, the appendant/concordant bodies offer men (and women, and young people) a different perspective on the Masonic experience. 

I like to think of the appendant bodies as a "cafeteria" of organizations. You can pick and choose which of the organizations you choose to join.


----------



## nfasson (Nov 10, 2013)

Which ones are the most obscure? I'm amazed that there are a hundred... it's like a whole other world out there that is hidden in plain sight.


My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Nov 11, 2013)

nfasson said:


> Which ones are the most obscure?


That would certainly depend on where you are.  In some places nobody has ever heard of the Tall Cedars of Lebanon, other places you might have a bunch of them in your mother lodge.  Just an example.  And a lot of them are "invitation only," so you might not know it's active unless you're invited to join.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 11, 2013)

The amount of "openness and visibility" of the various appendant bodies, varies from place to place. The Shrine is very open and visible, with parades, and conventions,etc. Not all organizations exist nationally. One example is the "Constellation" which is an organization for young ladies, that exists only in New York State. 

Most (not all) of the appendant/concordant bodies are open to Master Masons. Most will permit any Master Mason to participate. Some organizations, like the Royal Order of Jesters, are "invitation only". Some of the women's organizations are "invitation only". 

The Job's Daughters is for young ladies between 13-21, who are related to a Master Mason. The Order of the Rainbow is for young ladies 13-21, and they need not be related to a Mason. 

The Grotto (Mystic Order, Veiled Prophets of the Enchanted Realm), is a "fun" organization for Masons. Their principal charity is providing dental services to handicapped children. 

The various organizations, provide more experiences to the Mason than can be found in the Craft Lodge. Freemasonry is not a charitable organization, but the appendant bodies offer a man the opportunity to participate in the charities of his choice.

Make no mistake, you can participate in Masonry, and not join any other organizations, and get all you wish from the Craft Lodge. Many (but not all) Masons choose to expand their knowledge and enjoyment through one or more of the appendants.

I enjoy writing. So I joined the "Philalathes Society", which is a networking group for Masons, who enjoy writing. I am also interested in the Civil War, so I joined the Confederate Military Lodge of Research.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 11, 2013)

nfasson said:


> Why do people join? Isn't being a Mason enough?



Brothers experience Masonry as good.  Sometimes they see enough in the degrees and philosophy to study for a lifetime and more.  Sometimes they experience the good and want more of it.  In the business world this gets called the "make versus buy" decision.

How many there are - You'd have to tabulate all of the jurisdictions in the world and dig through their archives to find the ones they have approved, find out which ones still exist, then dig through the archives of the existing ones to find side orders they in turn spawned.  Even figuring out all of the jurisdictions in the world is not a correctly doable task.  Any answer ends up an estimate.  Lots.


----------



## nfasson (Nov 11, 2013)

Are there any appendant bodies that are worldwide?


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brennan (Nov 11, 2013)

Scottish rite is for the most part. I know for a fact it is Chile and Austria.


My Freemasonry


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 12, 2013)

Craft Masonry exists in many countries, but it is not worldwide. Some of the appendant bodies operate in other countries, besides the USA. The Shrine is in Canada. USA, Mexico, Republic of Panama, and England now has a Shrine temple. There are Shrine clubs in other countries. When I lived in Saudi Arabia, I participated in the Shrine, the Shrine center in Dallas, Texas has jurisdiction for Saudi Arabia. 

The Scottish Rite operates in a number of countries, including Hungary and France. The SR actually originated in France, it was started by a group of Scottish Masons who were exiled to France.


----------



## nfasson (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess I'm still fuzzy on the point of these appendant bodies, especially ones like the Scottish Rite where there is no "fun" involved like the Shriners. Why not just build up your Lodge to include such pursuits instead of creating these offshoots that siphon off funds and manpower?

I'm not trying to criticize, mind you... just trying to understand...


My Freemasonry


----------



## crono782 (Nov 12, 2013)

Speaking strictly to the "non-fun" bodies here... Well, its a bit like saying what is the point of graduate school when they could just assimilate it all into a bachelor's degree, but that's really boiling it down. Appendant bodies take masonic study and philosophy *further* rather than higher. There are plenty who seek light even beyond what is contained in Blue Lodge masonry. As for the advent of some of these bodies, you gotta realize some of them, the Scottish Rite for instance or the origin of I should say, was created some couple hundred years ago in Europe as side degrees. Heck, other "side degrees" were conferred all over back in the day, some were formalized into degrees or rites that you find today, others faded into obscurity. Mostly they provide an outlet for those seeking further and deeper study into masonic ideas.


----------



## nfasson (Nov 12, 2013)

@crono782

Good analogy... thanks. I just assumed that the Scottish Rite added a bunch of mystical mumbo jumbo on top of the core Masonic values, and that's why to me it just seemed unnecessary and duplicative. But, if these appendant bodies build upon Masonry then it makes sense to branch out and pursue your interests with these offshoots.

So much to learn!


My Freemasonry


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 12, 2013)

You need to understand, that most USA lodges forbid alcohol, and games of chance (even a penny-ante poker game). So if you wish to enjoy a libation, and play some cards, you have to join the Shrine or the Grotto. 

If you wish to research some specific aspect of Masonry, like Masonry during the US Civil War, you can join the Confederate military lodge of research. Lodges of Research exist all over the USA, researching some specific aspect of Masonry. 

Masonry is not a charitable association, so if you wish to participate in charitable activities, you must join an appendant body. In fact the fastest growing appendant body, is the Masonic Angel Fund, which obtains various items such as used computers for schoochildren who otherwise could not afford them.

I like to think of the appendant/concordant bodies as a "cafeteria" of organizations, where the individual Mason can pick and choose which aspect of Freemasonry appeals to him. 

Craft Masonry was never intended to be a "one size fits all" organization to meet all of the needs of the Mason. This is why the Shrine was started in 1876, in New York, to give Masons (and their wives), an opportunity to enjoy fine dining, moderate use of alcohol, and relaxation, outside of the tyled lodge. 

If a man can scratch all of his "itches", in Craft Masonry, then fine. If not, he can join one or more of the appendants.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 12, 2013)

It is worth noting that appendant bodies are more than just a smorgasbord of charities. I'm sure there are some that have a charity as its main purpose, but ones like the Scottish Rite, Chapter, Council, Commandery, Allied Degrees, etc are all quite old and pre-date our modern concept of attaching a charity to each body. I would not say the appendant body only add mumbo jumbo to masonry. like said above, craft masonry is quite old, but there is much room for further light, study and lessons and these degree systems fill some of those voids.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 12, 2013)

Some, but not all of the appendant/concordant bodies have a charity. The Shrine was started in 1876, for fun and fellowship. But the first Shriner's hospital was not opened until 1922. The Scottish Rite goes back hundreds of years. The Scottish Rite USA(southern jurisdiction) instituted the Childhood speech and language centers much later. 

The Order of DeMolay was started after WW1, in Kansas City, as a vehicle to provide support and encouragement to young men, who were fatherless. The organization later accepted all young men, and the organization grew.


----------



## nfasson (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds like the Shriners are the party dorm, so to speak, and the Scottish Rite are the scholars? Forgive my horrible analogies...

Wait, you're not allowed to drink any alcohol during the meal at the Lodge? Not even wine? What the... I guess that makes sense on one hand, but I thought Lodge dinners were supposed to be a big deal?


My Freemasonry


----------



## j_gimpy (Nov 12, 2013)

nfasson said:


> Wait, you're not allowed to drink any alcohol during the meal at the Lodge? Not even wine? What the... I guess that makes sense on one hand, but I thought Lodge dinners were supposed to be a big deal?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



It depends on the juridstiction, or even individual lodge. I've been to both wet and dry lodges in Washington. 



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 12, 2013)

nfasson said:


> Sounds like the Shriners are the party dorm, so to speak, and the Scottish Rite are the scholars? Forgive my horrible analogies...
> 
> Wait, you're not allowed to drink any alcohol during the meal at the Lodge? Not even wine? What the... I guess that makes sense on one hand, but I thought Lodge dinners were supposed to be a big deal?



One of the reasons the Shrine was founded in the US is our blue lodges had active prohibition programs at the time.  Stop doing table lodge with drink as your tiled meeting or having festive board with toasts after/before the tiled meeting and the levity starts to drain out of blue lodge.  the result was solemn blue lodges, festive shrines.

The Traditional Observance movement in the US has that sequence as one of its many lessons.  In addition to trying to be more serious during the tiled meeting they are trying to have more levity at "agape" after the tiled meeting.  It's closer to the international standard that was never dropped outside of the US.

As the the mystical mumbo jumbo - That's present in abundance in the first three degrees if you decide to look for it.  It's there whether you look for it or not.  The Scottish Rite teaches philosophy and history rather than the mystical.  There are specific AASR valleys that have groups interested in the mystical - I've never gotten why they don't just meet at one of the local lodges.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 12, 2013)

nfasson said:


> As in... how many are there? Why do people join? Isn't being a Mason enough?


I am in several appendant bodies, but my heart always lies with the Blue Lodge. The appendant bodies are just like icing on a cake.



nfasson said:


> Are there any appendant bodies that are worldwide?


Yes, there are many that can be found around the world, but not necessarily in every Masonic jurisdiction.

The American York Rite is also over some countries like Germany, Portugal, Romania, Italy, Philippines, and Mexico. St Thomas of Acon, Royal Order of Scotland, Red Cross of Constantine, Masonic Rosicrucian Society, and several others can be found around the world.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 13, 2013)

A couple of points:

In the USA, nearly all Masonic lodges are "bone dry". No alcohol at all ,no wine no beer, zippo. I find it bizarre, to see grown men, at a table lodge, toasting each other with Nehi grape juice. 

If you want a libation, and masonic fellowship at the same time, then you join the Grotto or the Shrine, or one of the other appendants.

Some lodges have "lodge dinners", and if they occur in the lodge building, then no alcohol is permitted. 

Now as to Masonic education and ritual, there is one analogy that I like. 

The three Craft degrees, can be considered to be "vertical", the EA , then the FC, and then the MM. The MM degree is the "pinnacle" of Freemasonry, there are no higher degrees.

If a Mason wishes to learn more about the esoteric, philosophical , and historical underpinnings of Freemasonry, then he can pursue the York Rite and/or the Scottish Rite. These degrees can be considered "horizontal", and the instruction presented in these Rites, will serve to strengthen and support the "vertical" aspects of Craft Masonry. 

The York Rite also incorporates some of the Christian aspects of Freemasonry in the Knights Templar degrees. The Scottish Rite is non-sectarian. 

The York Rite has several charities, one of them is the Eye  Foundation, which sponsors eye surgery for individuals who cannot otherwise afford it. The York Rite a terrific program which offers full, all-expense paid scholarships for Christian Pastors to visit Israel, and the various historical sites of that country. 

The Scottish Rite (southern jurisdiction USA) has a marvelous program of 100 childhood speech/language/hearing disorders clinics where children get treatment and instructions, at low cost or for free.


----------



## nfasson (Nov 13, 2013)

I guess the added Appendant degrees are what confuses the general public, thinking that there are higher and higher levels that confer deep, dark secrets of Freemasonry that tell of horrendous dark rites and worship of certain goat-like deities. But, really, if Masons can't even drink wine during their meetings, then it would sound as tame as a church picnic to them.

Maybe it's time for a Masonic Wine Club... the Masonic Order of Bacchus?


My Freemasonry


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 13, 2013)

You must understand, that nearly all USA Grand Lodges forbid alcohol in the lodge building. Some Grand lodges (ex: Michigan) permit the lodges to rent out the building to non-masonic events, like square dances, and the celebration can have alcohol. 

This is a strange phenomenon! Only in the USA, are lodges "dry'. In nearly all other countries, alcohol is served in the lodge halls. I used to visit the grand National Lodge of France, and there was a full wine cellar, and bar in the basement. 

Alcohol was served in Masonic halls, prior to the disaster of prohibition (1922-1933). unhappily, the Grand Lodges did not reverse the rulings at the end of prohibition. 

The Shrine has the moderate use of alcohol, in their social activities. There is another appendant body called "The Royal Order of Jesters", which is an "invitation-only" group. The Jesters have some terrific parties. Ask around!


----------



## nfasson (Nov 13, 2013)

Has their been any effort to change this policy? Other threads talk about declining numbers in their Lodges, and I suspect that this might be a contributing factor... even just having the option is better than not having a choice.

Anyways, thanks for all the info... just fascinating how many layers there are to this onion!







My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 13, 2013)

Both NM and CA allow the use of alcohol in the building, just not the sale or permanent storage (you can't have a bar).
I know of one Lodge in ABQ that meets in the Shrine building, do they naturally have a bar in the building.


----------



## MarkR (Nov 14, 2013)

Minnesota prohibits alcohol only in the actual Lodge room.  Elsewhere in the building is okay.  We go downstairs to our lounge after lodge and have a couple of beers all the time.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 14, 2013)

nfasson said:


> But, really, if Masons can't even drink wine during their meetings, then it would sound as tame as a church picnic to them.



That would depend on the church group.  There are church groups that have a lot of teetotalers.  There are church groups that have a lot of home brewers.  I happen to attend the ones that have a lot of home brewers; not by coincidence.

In Masonry in the US I can go to a teetotaler event at blue lodge or a Shrine event and have a drink.  I could also travel outside of the US and have a beer at a lodge meeting.

Or I could travel to a state like California that allows drink with a list of detailed restrictions on how it's done - After the meeting is closed or at an event where the lodge is not opened, no charge for the drink just a bucket for donations over by the sodas, the drink owned by an individual never by lodge (in my mother lodge it's passed down as the JW advances through the progressive line), any storage in a separate location that is kept locked whenever lodge is opened.

State laws, licensing and insurance requirements have a large impact on how lodges deal with alcohol.  Plus any GL can issue rules against any in the building.  My Texas lodge meets in an out building on Shrine property so it can be a separate building with no alcohol in it.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 15, 2013)

In the USA, nearly all Masonic lodges are DRY DRY DRY. When Freemasonry was first began in the USA, alcohol was served during refreshment. Only with the disaster of Prohibition (1922-1933) did the lodges in the USA ban all malt/vinuous/spiritous beverages. When the 22d amendment was passed, and Prohibition was repealed, alcohol did not return to USA lodges (in nearly all states). 

In my home state of Kentucky, Masonic membership was denied to any individual involved in the manufacture, transport, or serving of alcohol. If you owned a restaurant, and the restaurant had a liquor license, you could not petition a KY lodges. (This regulation was repealed only a few years ago).

I have visited lodges in 14 states, and WashDC. In Fort Wayne IND, after lodge closes, the members who want a libation, drive a couple blocks down the street, and have a beer and/or cocktail. In Fredericksburg VA, the lodge closes, and there is a tavern two blocks away, and you can walk over and have your libation.

I would like to see ALL USA Grand Lodges repeal the silly and outdated prohibition against alcohol in our lodges. We could return to our splendid tradition, of relaxation and moderate use of alcohol in our refreshments, which has been done, since the first lodges were established in the USA.


----------

